# Swat 4 Help!!!!!!



## dannyboy89 (Jun 2, 2005)

hello ppl

I have renctly installed swat 4 using both discs.
When i come to load up swat and i double click on the swat 4 icon my desktop i recieve a message saying 
'wrong disc inserted please insert original disc'
This happens even though disc 1 is in my cd drive.

please can somneone help me.
CHEERS!!


----------



## PerrinXavior (Mar 28, 2005)

is your game copyed?


----------



## Jockstar (Jun 1, 2005)

Uninstall it and reinstall. That might sort out the problem. Just a thought. Let us know how you get on. My SWAT 4 loaded and played ok. The first time though i did have problems with my PC. So i reinstalled and no worries. Nice game.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Have you checked this thread?


----------

